# [SOLVED] New cable Modem won't connect to existing router.



## alphatoad (Mar 27, 2011)

My New comcast cable modem will connect to the internet, as i am connected to it by ethernet right now, but my netgear router will not recognize it and get a link to the internet to get my existing LAN back up.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New cable Modem won't connect to existing router.*

Hello,

Please follow the directions in Post #5 and post an update.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...twork-cable-unplugged-576382.html#post3285403


----------



## alphatoad6 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: New cable Modem won't connect to existing router.*

That fixed it thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New cable Modem won't connect to existing router.*

You're Welcome!


----------

